# Handmade Hot Rods



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey Gang,
You might remember me from the Slot Car Customizing Section of this Forum.
I've been off the modeling for a while. I'm working on my 1:1 Plymouth Scamp.
The winter is upon us and it's kinda cold out in the garage so my buddy drug me
into another hobby.



He built this out of wood and used pvc couplers for wheels.

This inspired me to get into woodworking.





So I started out with a piece of 2x4 and an idea.











All sanded down...

Stay Tuned...


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

*Build Number One - Part 2*

This is part 2 of the 1st wood build. 
Next, I'll add a windshield. for this, I'll use a piece of plexi.





Then I grabbed the dremel router to hog out a simulated cockpit.









Whatcha Think?
Stay Tuned...


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Now that's a real WOODY. lol. Nice work.I'll be watching to see the finished product. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

the roadster looks cool so far .
hows your scamp coming along ?


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks guys. not sure how much more im gonna do to it. I kinda like it the way it sits. the scale is close to 1/25. I got 2 more in the chamber.

Jim- I was off work for 2 weeks but I didnt have time to work on the scamp. I did pull a few videos off youtube showing tiger hair. I may have to wait till the weather gets a little warmer.

Stay Tuned...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Glad to see you still kickin'*

Slotto Dude..........Way Cool fun stuff!!

I dig your 1/1 car and that pickup your bud made!!

Your car is LKING Great also!!

Just wondering if you are planning on having a driver?

Bob...Monsters make great drivers...zilla


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

*Number 2*



Gotta start somewhere...







Not feelin' it.
Stay Tuned...


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Bobzilla!
that's a great idea, maybe a Rat Rod with iron cross next!


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

*Number 2 part deux*

After smoothing out all the rough spots, and adding glass, I got brave and drilled out for the front and rear axles. I don't own a drill press for I did it free hand...







Stay Tuned...


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Nice. Cheaper than real cars too.


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

*Number 3*



I'm loosing interest in wood models. This body started out as Number 2 but there was a nasty diagnoal cut along the hood. So I set it aside to redo Number 2. After finishing it, I began by using the discarded body. Unsure of what I wanted to do, I cut the bed off. Then a lightbulb came on. I'll make a bucket!





Then I cut out the little storage box.





For wheels, I stripped them off of a Jada Camaro and letf ot up on blocks.



This is as far as I got. I have officially lost interest.

Thanks for looking...
Stay Tuned ???


----------

